
Web's Most Creative 404 Error Pages (2015 Edition) – NOUPE - dpetereit
http://www.noupe.com/design/46-of-the-webs-most-creative-404-error-pages-2015-edition-88506.html
======
MichaelCrawford
Mine is rather mundanely functional: I display the attempted URL in boldface,
point out that it is not found on my server, then offer a sitemap:

[http://www.warplife.com/this-page-does-not-
exist.html](http://www.warplife.com/this-page-does-not-exist.html)

